# Simplicity Expert SL4390ED any review/opions on this machine



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

There is a Simplicity Expert SL4390ED for sale locally for $70.00 I was wondering if anyone has used this machine & what they thought of it, any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------

